

CIA hatched plan to make demon toy to counter Osama bin Laden’s influence - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/cia-hatched-plan-to-make-demon-toy-to-counter-bin-laden-influence/2014/06/19/cb3d571c-f0d0-11e3-914c-1fbd0614e2d4_story.html

======
pkinsky
I'm guessing the CIA maintains a list of discontinued stupid plans to trot out
when they need some good press.

